# Announcing: Cinematic Strings Release!



## Alex W (Oct 10, 2009)

I'm very proud to announce the release of Cinematic Strings!

The full version of the library is now available for $699 at http://www.cinematicstrings.com

Please review the site and read about the features of the library.

I'll be here to answer any additional questions that anyone has.

Stay tuned for more demos and also a free playable demo patch.

o/~ 

-Alex Wallbank


----------



## dogforester (Oct 10, 2009)

o-[][]-o Congratulations Alex and best of luck. =o


----------



## Lex (Oct 10, 2009)

Congrats Alex, and good luck.

aLex


----------



## metrognome (Oct 11, 2009)

Congratulations from Denmark! The demos are very good and inspiring!!... 

Also, I like your copy protection system - it seems to be very clever. I really hate dongles and I hope that other sample producers will get inspired by your system (hint: EWQL)...

I have only one question regarding the "anti-sharing system". Is it possible to re-download and re-install the sample library in case of hard disk failure, hardware upgrades or user-switching from PC to Mac?

Anyway, looks like I now have to save 400 bucks for the Kompakt player and then an additional $ 700.


----------



## TheoKrueger (Oct 11, 2009)

Congratulations Alex!!! Apparitions is a wonderful demo that really shows the strengths of this library.


----------



## germancomponist (Oct 11, 2009)

Congratulations Alex!


----------



## Pzy-Clone (Oct 11, 2009)

Grats :D

I just have a question:

The faq says: "It doesn't particularly matter what type of hard disk drive you use, as the majority of the library will need to be loaded into RAM."

Huh? So HOW much ram will the full library use?

Anyways, looking forward to try this out, a playable demo sounds like a great idea.


----------



## cc64 (Oct 11, 2009)

Hey Alex demos sound great!

Really like the way the piece "Why" sounds, this is typically something hard to achieve with samples. 

One question, you say the samples are 24/48khz. I usually work at 24/44.1 would this be a problem?

Best,

Claude


----------



## Hannes_F (Oct 11, 2009)

Hi Alex,
congratulations on the release!


----------



## Alex W (Oct 11, 2009)

Hi Claude - no that wont be a problem. I often work at 44.1.

Pzyclone: Sorry, that part is a little unclear - I'll change it. The full patches for each section, using just stage mics takes up around 480mb each. Less for the basses and violas.


----------



## Alex W (Oct 11, 2009)

metrognome @ Sun Oct 11 said:


> I have only one question regarding the "anti-sharing system". Is it possible to re-download and re-install the sample library in case of hard disk failure, hardware upgrades or user-switching from PC to Mac?.



Sorry - I missed this earlier.

You are free to move the library around as much as you want after it's installed. The copy protection is exactly what you say - an "anti-sharing system."

So you can move it around your _own setup_ however you like .


----------



## shakuman (Oct 11, 2009)

Congrats Alex..Important question before I hit buy button!, is there a microtuner option such LASS ?

Shakuman o/~ .


----------



## Alex W (Oct 11, 2009)

Not built into the script, but Kontakt has its own one. You can simply load it into script slot 3.


----------



## shakuman (Oct 11, 2009)

Yes I know that! but it doesn't work properly especially with key switch >8o I hope you add the microtuner script in the next update! do you ?

Shakuman.


----------



## RiffWraith (Oct 11, 2009)

To hell with the library - how much for the babe???

Seriously, best of luck with this!

Cheers.

BTW - 'Tremolo' is spelled 'Tremelo'


----------



## timkiel (Oct 11, 2009)

Congratulations Alex - sounds lovely

Quick question about the extended version - I guess this isn't a free update, any clues how much we'll need to pay extra to get it when it's out - the sordinos and portamento sounds very interesting...

TIA


Tim


----------



## timkiel (Oct 11, 2009)

Oops - forgot to add - your website is one of the best I've seen for a sample library, lovely UI, congrats to whomever did it!


----------



## dogforester (Oct 11, 2009)

RiffWraith @ Sun Oct 11 said:


> To hell with the library - how much for the babe???



Actually that's just Alex in a frock. >8o


----------



## noiseboyuk (Oct 11, 2009)

Alex, I'd love a video demo of this some time - the HWW ones just playing through the patches were perfect to get a real feel for the product.

Also in the pre-release there was a standard version too - is this still happening?


----------



## Stephanie Pray (Oct 11, 2009)

Congrats Alex on the release of your library! o-[][]-o 

Best of Luck! 

Take Care,
Steph =o


----------



## Alex W (Oct 11, 2009)

Many thanks for the kind words, everyone! I'm happy to say that there are already a number of happy customers!

Ok, so - as for the standard version - I've decided to not bother with it. Sorry for the confusion about this, but at this stage I don't plan on releasing a standard version.

Riff: are you sure about that? I looked it up on wikipedia, and that's never wrong!

Timkiel - The site was put together by David Hearn - who also created the trailer, and also created the beautiful demo "Apparitions" on the website. He's probably the most hard working, generous and multi talented person I've ever had the good fortune of knowing.

Noiseboy - video demos are certainly on the cards. I'll get one up there asap!

Cheers!


----------



## Niah (Oct 11, 2009)

Congratulations Alex, this is a pretty gorgeous library.


----------



## RiffWraith (Oct 11, 2009)

Alex W @ Mon Oct 12 said:


> Riff: are you sure about that? I looked it up on wikipedia, and that's never wrong!
> Cheers



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tremelo

:mrgreen:


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Oct 11, 2009)

Congratulations Alex!

Those strings sound great!


----------



## Alex W (Oct 11, 2009)

RiffWraith @ Mon Oct 12 said:


> Alex W @ Mon Oct 12 said:
> 
> 
> > Riff: are you sure about that? I looked it up on wikipedia, and that's never wrong!
> ...



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tremolo

hah!

~o)


----------



## koolkeys (Oct 11, 2009)

I've always known it as "Tremolo". Maybe it'a a nationality thing, like color and colour, center and centre?

Brent


----------



## Hannes_F (Oct 11, 2009)

It is definitive tremolo.

Although tremoloendo would be also nice but I don't think that exists


----------



## koolkeys (Oct 11, 2009)

Hannes_F @ Sun Oct 11 said:


> It is definitive tremolo.
> 
> Although tremoloendo would be also nice but I don't think that exists


Well, it sure would be fun to say!

Brent :lol:


----------



## dogforester (Oct 11, 2009)

I think I just caught tremoloendo. /\~O


----------



## noiseboyuk (Oct 11, 2009)

Alex W @ Mon Oct 12 said:


> Noiseboy - video demos are certainly on the cards. I'll get one up there asap!



Great news, thanks! 

I'd also second Timkel's other question about the extended version... I seem to remember the sordino was originally listed as in the first version, but has now gone to extended (I may have this wrong?) Will the extended version be a free upgrade?

As to the standard version, imho the only mistake was the pricing - it was so close to the PRO no-one would bother. But you can see the interest here in Lass Lite - a 16-bit 1 mic position version at $349 would be a totally different proposition imho (and would be easier on the download time of course).

The library's sounding gorgeous and warm - congratulations and best of luck with it!


----------



## shakuman (Oct 12, 2009)

shakuman @ Sun Oct 11 said:


> Yes I know that! but it doesn't work properly especially with key switch >8o I hope you add the microtuner script in the next update! do you ?



Hi Alex.
Is there a promise to add the microtuner script in the next update ? if yes I will be one of your customer! o/~ .

Shakuman.


----------



## Dynamitec (Oct 12, 2009)

Hi shakuman,

have you already bought Mojo? Because the microtuner was added in the last update 
Anyway and back OT, sorry, but I sometimes find it quite funny: I saw your name in the reply list and already new that you have asked for a microtuner here...are you going to buy all libraries out there which have an microtuner build in?

Best,
Benjamin


----------



## shakuman (Oct 12, 2009)

Yes of course I will o-[][]-o.BTW most of my work with microtuner 0oD .

Shakuman.


----------



## Hans Adamson (Oct 12, 2009)

Alex,

I have always wanted to hear a string lib perform a justifying rendition of Tchaikowsky's string serenade in C major Opus 48. Maybe this is the lib that can do it? I'd love to hear it... 8)


----------



## Alex W (Oct 12, 2009)

Haha, Hans. I was considering trying this before as I think it would work out quite well.

Terry - sorry for the delay. The download option for the PDF version of the manual has been fixed on the website.

Shakuman - no immediate plans for a microtuner I'm afraid, although it's not out of the question. What exactly about the Kontakt script doesn't work?


----------



## shakuman (Oct 13, 2009)

No it doesn't especially with keyswitch >8o but some of solo instruments work fine!.Alex I don't think it's a big problem if you add the microtuner script,if this happened or will happene as a promise I will hit buy button =o .

Shakuman.


----------



## musicpete (Oct 13, 2009)

The website doesn't work properly in my Firefox... 

1) The video starts without asking me for permission. This is VERY annoying, especially since I opened the website in the background for later viewing.

2) The layout seems to be broken in my Firefox (latest version).





Any idea what could be the problem?

Besides that: Good luck with that library!


----------



## mikebarry (Oct 13, 2009)

I just got these and the download it fantastic. Anyone having doubts about downloading such a large library should be at ease. I was getting nearly 1.8MB/Sec for most of the download (well i left it on while I was sleeping). Love the tone of this library, cannot wait to give it a go.


----------



## shakuman (Oct 13, 2009)

mikebarry @ Tue Oct 13 said:


> I just got these and the download it fantastic. Anyone having doubts about downloading such a large library should be at ease. I was getting nearly 1.8MB/Sec for most of the download (well i left it on while I was sleeping). Love the tone of this library, cannot wait to give it a go.



Mike your comment after sleeping 0oD .

Shakuman.


----------



## Tilman (Oct 14, 2009)

Alex, congratulations and good luck with your library from me, too! It sounds really awesome!


----------



## shakuman (Oct 16, 2009)

Hi Alex.
Still waiting for an answer (before I hit the buy button)..Any promise for microtuner script ?

Shakuman.


----------



## Alex W (Oct 16, 2009)

Hi Shakuman, sorry about the delay - no promise about a microtuner script, but I'd say it'd be quite possible for a future update. I just don't like using the word "promise" because I'm still not 100% that it's even possible to fit it into my existing scripts.


----------



## shakuman (Oct 16, 2009)

Alex W @ Fri Oct 16 said:


> Hi Shakuman, sorry about the delay - no promise about a microtuner script, but I'd say it'd be quite possible for a future update. I just don't like using the word "promise" because I'm still not 100% that it's even possible to fit it into my existing scripts.



Hi Alex.
I used promise word cuz most of my musics with microtuner and I want to be sure! Keep in your mind most of turkish and middle east musician usualy work with microtuner even some eurpean composers, that is! really I like your demos, again congrats o/~ .

Shakuman.


----------



## Schroeder (Nov 1, 2009)

Congrats Alex!... The sound of these strings is really warm, natural and rich


----------

